# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Taux d'occupation du processeur [Sources]

## Nono40

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  utiliser : Taux d'occupation du processeur.

Ce source ne fonctionne qu'avec Windows 2000 serveur et Windows Xp.
Ceci ne tient pas compte non plus d'un systme multi-processeurs.



 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

